# 921 and dvi cable



## saylorman (Jan 24, 2005)

I have had my 921 for approximately 3 months and I was curious how to fix my problem with my dvi connection. I can get a perfect picture with the 780p setting, but when i set the receiver to 1080i I get a picture for about 5 to 10 seconds, then it flickers for about 3 seconds then goes back to picture. This continues on and on, and wont lock in the picture. I am running the 921 on a 4" Phillips 42FD9954 Plasma TV. Now I was about to purchase another dvi cable, but this one was brand new when I bought the receiver, and I hate to fork out more money for another one, if it is just going to give me the same issue.
One other issue i have noticed, is my local channels coming in HD off my antenae doesn't show the red dot in the guide when you set up the timer. Is this by design?

Thanks for any help on this.
Ken


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

It's NOT likely to be a cable problem. Other than that, I don't know.

The red dot issue is known. I'm not OTA, so I don't know the details.


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

Do you get the same problem with the rgb cables?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Again, probably not the cable if 720 works. Are you SURE your plasma supports 1080i?

(I also assume your plasma is bigger then 4" :eek2: )


----------



## saylorman (Jan 24, 2005)

chewey said:


> Do you get the same problem with the rgb cables?


I tried it with the rgb, and it worked better, it lasted for a few minutes rather then seconds, but still has issues with flickering. The one thing I did notice by running it through the rgb cables it would not work in the 720P mode, so i changed back to the cable and left it at 720p.
Thanks


----------



## saylorman (Jan 24, 2005)

David_Levin said:


> Again, probably not the cable if 720 works. Are you SURE your plasma supports 1080i?
> 
> (I also assume your plasma is bigger then 4" :eek2: )


Yes it is a 42" phillips plasma tv that does support 1080i 
Thanks


----------



## Tweeterhead (Oct 25, 2004)

saylorman said:


> Yes it is a 42" phillips plasma tv that does support 1080i
> Thanks


All HD sets "support" 720p and 1081i but Plasma's DLP's and RPLCD's are all 720p native which is what you should set the 921 at. Otherwise the monitor has to down-convert the 1080i signal. Currently only tube and Rear proj. CRT's are 1080i native. Don't make your tv work harder than it has to.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

tweeterhead said:


> All HD sets "support" 720p and 1081i ...


Wrong.


tweeterhead said:


> ... Plasma's DLP's and RPLCD's are all 720p native ...


Probably wrong, although "most" would certainly be correct.


tweeterhead said:


> Otherwise the monitor has to down-convert the 1080i signal. ... Don't make your tv work harder than it has to.


Excellent idea.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> All HD sets "support" 720p and 1081i ...Wrong.


I would say he's right, although it might depend on what your definition of "support" is. But if it's HD, it's digital, and is capable of receiving all 18 digital formats, including both 720p and 1080i. Whether it can display at that resolution is another question entirely.

-Chris


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I will EMPHASIZE - wrong. Not all HD sets can handle 720p.

"HD" and "Digital" does NOT mean it's capable of handling all 18 formats. Period.

My Philips 60PP9352 will NOT accept a 720p signal. Period. It's even specified in the manual that it doesn't work.

Works great at 1080i, 480p, and 480i, though.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

The Dish Network (RCA) 34" widescreen tube does not support 720p either.

It's not necessarily a bad thing to have the TV do the scaling ("the work"). It just depends on weather the 921 or TV has the better scaler. This may only apply with a digital (DVI) connection (where the signal is reaching the TV without a digital-to-analog conversion).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

David_Levin said:


> <skip>
> a digital (DVI) connection (where the signal is reaching the TV without a digital-to-analog conversion).


I wouldn't agree - DVR921 and DP811 and 6000 DOES DIGITAL conversion from streaming formats: 544x480, 680x480,704x480,1280x720,1920x1080 to DVI outputs 1080,720,480.


----------

